# IT companies in Australia



## shubh80

Hi

Is there a website where I can find 

*which are the TOP IT companies in Australia?

*which top Multi National Software firms have offices in Australia and in which cities?


----------



## Zultan

shubh80 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a website where I can find
> 
> *which are the TOP IT companies in Australia?
> 
> *which top Multi National Software firms have offices in Australia and in which cities?


google springs to mind... Think of a company and google 'company name' Australia.


----------



## ajaypatil

Zultan said:


> google springs to mind... Think of a company and google 'company name' Australia.


almost all the IT companies are in aus.Telsa and other aus companies also are very big


----------



## shubh80

Thanks ajay,are there yellow pages like sites
From where I can find which cities have
Office of which software companies



ajaypatil said:


> almost all the IT companies are in aus.Telsa and other aus compatnies also are very big


----------



## Dexter

There are heaps of IT companies in Australia. It depends what sort of job you are looking for. There are hardware distributors, hardware resellers, hardware vendors, software companies, programming companies and many other...


----------



## shubh80

hmmmm, that covers pretty much all of possible Computer and IT jobs, so Aus is a good market for IT people 

I will try to collect a list of big company branches grouped by cities, and if I can do so, I will post them in here for reference


----------



## Dexter

I can speak for Sydney. Try these:

AT & T
AAPT
Ingram Micro
Synnex
Avnet
Ethan Group
Brennan IT
Computer Troubleshooters
Net Registrar


----------



## shubh80

cool, thanks 
Sydney I believe is the commercial and employment hub in all of australia


----------



## Dexter

You can obviously try to look for large vendors such as HP, Dell, IBM, Lenovo, Toshiba, Samsung etc. They have their offices in Sydney as well.


----------



## nitt

shubh80 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a website where I can find
> 
> *which are the TOP IT companies in Australia?
> 
> *which top Multi National Software firms have offices in Australia and in which cities?


Hi Ajay. Sorry my first post was not clear.

I am Nitin.I am planning to assess my skills through A CS.Actually my skills qualify for ASC O skill 2231-79.I have 4+ years of experience in IT(dot net technology).I have few clarifications to be made.What are these statutory declarations.Its like affidavits right.My company will not give anything like experience letter.So i will have to get this declarations done.A reference letter from a colleague is also to be declaration?

Please let me know if it is feasible enough for me to apply for a PR with only dot net skills.And also it would be great if you can provide the requirements in common man's language.Thanks a lot.


----------

